
Free phone operating system is #1 on FSF High Priority Projects Watchlist - BuuQu9hu
https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority-projects/
======
BuuQu9hu
Reddit discussion:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5opqg7/free_phone_op...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5opqg7/free_phone_operating_system_is_1_on_the_new_fsf/)

